# A code using multiple ciphers



## JLS (Mar 6, 2014)

Here’s a cipher I’m interested to see if anyone can guess what it is:

The first part of the entire code uses the pigpen cipher or masonic cipher or whatever you want to call it. I don’t think you can type that kind of code in this forum so I’ll just give you the result.

The result is:
I passed through the gates and played at the fair.

Next, there is the following code:
Sthiyhuf Ebz thnyu quhhcmdy or rotbwx

Here are some hints
The first cipher (the pigpen/masonic cipher) helps decode the second.
A total of three ciphers are used.
A key is often called a password.

So, there are two additional ciphers apart from the pigpen/masonic one (the first of three ciphers), and one of the latter two ciphers appears to be the playfair cipher. What is the other cipher and what does the message say?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 7, 2014)

It's an AnnoyingNoncuber cipher and the message is:
_"You should always link to where you got the riddle, and you shouldn't leave out information given there."_


----------



## JLS (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry I missed the rule.
However, I can’t exactly link to where I got it.
I told my grandmother I liked ciphers, and she wrote down a cipher from a book for me. She never told me the title but told me she would check it when I had an answer. I spent quite a while trying to figure out the solution but never did. Then she died and other family members started giving away all her stuff including the book, so I never got a chance to try to figure out what book it was.
The cipher and the hints I provided was all she gave me.


----------



## JLS (Mar 28, 2014)

Do I need to add a link before an answer can be given? I realize the reason that this topic has not been replied to can very well be because no one has an answer. I just want to make sure that the reason for no replies isn’t because I need to add a link before a reply can be made. I can try to find a link on-line if I need to, even though it will most likely be a long shot.



By the way, this information is what I would consider new and the topic has not been replied to for three weeks, which is why I thought it would be better to create a new post rather than edit my last post, which is the previous post.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2014)

The reason is that it's too hard and nobody here cares enough.
The source thing was just something I find annoying/disrespectful, it's not actually a rule here, and your added explanation made it alright.


----------



## lincei (Mar 12, 2015)

Heres a cipher only one person has done so far...

http://linceicipher.com


----------

